# davfs2 is slow, high network traffic

## i92guboj

Hi.

I've never used webdav at all before. So this might be something normal, I don't really know.

I have setup a self-hosted owncloud instance, and also a webdav mount (via davfs2) at $HOME/dav to access it via command line which is the way I usually work.

Everything went smooth, and I was able to just "cp" some files and dirs in there. Nothing serious, just some personal files, some tenths of megabytes. It all seemed fine, so far...

I have rebooted my laptop to finish a kernel upgrade, mounted the dav again, that went fine. 

But now, I took the risk to run this command

```
cd ~/dav
```

Yeah, I know it sounds dangerous, I like living to the limit, you know. To my surprise, the computer didn't explode, but it's been sitting there for +15 minutes without returning me the prompt. While that is stuck, I can see very high network traffic in gkrellm.

There's nothing relevant in /var/log nor dmesg, so I don't know where else to look.

Thanks for any idea.

ps. The "cd" command just finished. I haven't timed it, but it must have taken like 40 minutes or so. Not bad. Let's time "ls" now. And I promise again that I haven't dumped the whole internet in this owncloud instance. I swear.   :Sad: 

----------

## khayyam

i92guboj ...

I remember there being some issues with gnutls the last time I used davfs2 that would cause some odd authentication failures (or seeming sucesses), if your using https and have the gnutls useflag enabled on net-libs/neon try disabling it and using the ssl useflag in its place.

best ... khay

----------

## i92guboj

But, I'm not using https, just regular http.

Thanks  :Smile: 

----------

## i92guboj

Is there any alternative driver (fuse or kernel based I don't care) that can mount davs?

I've been looking around and I haven't found anything, but maybe it's just that I don't know what to look for, being 100% new to dav and all...

PS. I'll answer myself.

I tried http://noedler.de/projekte/wdfs/, which works fine, I can use cd and ls at least (not that I need much more than that, if I can cp as well then I'll be the happiest man over the surface of the Earth). I'll leave the thread open since davfs2 doesn't work as it should. This alternate driver does, though.

----------

## i92guboj

It doesn't work. I only creates empty files when cping. I think i'll continue davless just as i've always been  :Razz: 

Edited: I discovered that net-misc/mirall is the owncloud linux client, so I installed it and it works without any problem. I'd much prefer a gui-less standard solution like davfs2, but it does the job just fine. At least so it seems for now. Just wanted to write that here in case someone else comes across this as clueless as I was.

----------

